# Sick and wont eat....



## Armitagecm23 (Feb 14, 2012)

Zeik, is 13 weeks old and has been vomiting since sunday. He couldnt hold food or water down. We took him to the vet twice, which they ended keeping him overnight and giving him iv fluids. They said when we picked him up that he held down his food (chicken breasts). Now that he is home they told us we could feel him chicken breast or rice/cottage cheese/baby food. He isnt even interested. He wont eat anything and im starting to get very worried. Any advice?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Go out an buy a can of CAT food. Some yummy pate chicken flavors. See if he will eat that (you may want to add a bit of water to keep his fluids up).

If he came home yesterday, and you can't get him to eat anything by tomorrow, they you either need to get to the vet on Saturday... or take him later today.

Puppies HAVE to keep hydrated at the least or go down hill very fast. So you are right to be concerned but make sure you give him a bit of time to perk up and REAL yummy food (which cat food is) to get him interested in eating again.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I agree with MRL and try canned cat food, sometimes feeding by hand can encourage them to eat as well and you can add a little water to the canned food to help keep their hydration up.


----------



## Armitagecm23 (Feb 14, 2012)

He will at least drink water but wont take anything by hand as far as food wise. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

If he'll drink water what about broth? At least then he'd be getting some nutrition in


----------



## Armitagecm23 (Feb 14, 2012)

Ill try that. Thank you

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Anytime  I hope he perks up soon, if he's still not doing better by tomorrow morning I'd take him back to the vet.

Edit: Remember low sodium broth if you're buying premade, the less salt the better. You can make your own homemade from boiling a whole chicken until it gets really soft


----------



## Armitagecm23 (Feb 14, 2012)

Well we tried the broth and no luck

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

Also just a tip to help keep him hydrated, see if he will drink pedialyte. It will help. Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

What is the diagnosis? If he is still not feeling well I would take him back to the vet. Young puppies can go downhill quickly. When you take him in you could ask about a B12 shot because that will sometimes get their appetite going. 

Here are a couple of ideas:

He may be feeling nauseous so you could try giving him slippery elm and then offering food 20 minutes later. I would stay away from cottage cheese because that can cause diarrhea. You can puree the chicken and overcook the rice (cook twice as long with twice as much water until it is mush) and also add a little canned (plain) pumpkin. 

Ask the vet about hand feeding about doing Sub-Q fluids at home to be sure he remains well hydrated.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

I have used a medicine syringe to give my dogs pedialyte when they wouldnt drink on their own. It has worked wonderfully. I dont give alot at one time but I do it often enough to make sure they are hydrated. I also freeze it because they like ice cubes. So sorry your baby is sick I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Armitagecm23 (Feb 14, 2012)

Zeik had to go in for emergency surgery....vet thought it was an intussusception. Surgery went quick and found that it was a foreign body. He ate one of our cats toy mice.  guess im gonna be throwing those away. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm very glad you found out what the problem was! I hope he has a quick recovery and feeling better soon.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Glad they found what was wrong! Hope he recovers quickly! Yes they are just like little kids, have to put away any small items!


----------



## Jenne (Mar 13, 2013)

Good point on the sub-q fluids to take home. Seems vets aren't quick to recommend that, but if you ask they shouldn't give you a problem. They can show you how to give them. Also, you can look on youtube for a video to help if you get confused. 

Must be sad to see the lil' guy so sick  Did he have vaccinations recently?


----------

